# Please help ID this Vintage Girls Muscle Bike



## oldjoes (Nov 4, 2008)

I picked up this bike along with two others a month ago, sold the two others (cruisers) but kept this to restore and to be used by my daughter. I have already replaced the tires with vintage NOS whitewalls, similar to what was on the bike when I got it. New tubes, new seat, 36inch sissy bar, diamond shaped sissy bar pad and mirrors. Also to come are a vinatge light and horn if I can find one I like. It comes with a Shimano 3 speed twist grip setup. I am thinking about converting to a stick shift. What I am curious about is maker and year. The chain guard has a decal that says "Super Deluxe" and the front sticker says "Made in Germany". I guess its just an off brand but was hoping somebody would recognize it. I have more pictures I can email. Let me know.

Thanks.
Tom

http://antiquetoyz.com/images/greenbike1.jpg

http://antiquetoyz.com/images/greenbike2.jpg

http://antiquetoyz.com/images/greenbike3.jpg

http://antiquetoyz.com/images/greenbike4.jpg

http://antiquetoyz.com/images/greenbike5.jpg


----------



## Alamo Jo (Jun 15, 2011)

*Your girls bike*

I had a bike in the late 50's That was made by Viscount...not the  70s Viscount.  It had those beautiful kind of squared fenders.  They too were chrome.  My bike was a regular bike..no banana seat.   I am having a dickens of a time trying to locate one.  Nothing particularly special about my plain old bike. Heavy bike that for me was easier to balance.  Good luck with your quest. I find no Internet info on the German made Viscount.


----------



## pkh1974 (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe the name brand is super de luxe.  I had a boys bike similar to yours.  The head tube is a trademark of their bikes as well as the squared fenders.
It is German made.
The rear hub should be dated.
Cool bike.  Looks like it is in real nice shape.
Pat


----------

